# 1965 Tempest Wagon/4dr window felts



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone know a source for 4 door window felts for my wagon? I have tried numerous places. Closest that I can find is Steel rubber but they are not "made to fit" (3' or 6' lengths only) and the inner sweep is not even close to original and must be screwed on because they do not have the factory style clips.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Chevelle felts may work, check with Bob,

Bob's Chevelle Parts


----------

